# 28C3 currently running



## Crivens (Dec 29, 2011)

Currently the Chaos Communication Congress Number 28 is being held.
The chaos communication congress (C3) is held by the chaos computer club (CCC) once every year.
The different talks are available on youtube, just look for the 28c3 key/channel. Torrents are availabl at http://mirror.fem-net.de/CCC/28C3/mp4-h264-HQ/ which should be the better choice.

Several of the talks are in english, so our not german speaking friends can participate. Hope this provides some information or fun to the lot of you!


----------



## derekschrock (Dec 29, 2011)

Is there a non-de mirror (mainly us)?


Look's like the torrents are good.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 30, 2011)

derekschrock said:
			
		

> Is there a non-de mirror (mainly us)?


<non-earnest rant>
The CCC is a german thing, so as we are forced to live with US gubbermint 'runnin the internet', in this case you are forced to live with a german server.
</rant>



> Look's like the torrents are good.


The torrents are the to-be-prefered solution because the server belongs to a university which donated some space to this, if I am not completely mistaken here. 

Currently I am loading a lot of these talks by torrents and my line is maxed out.

Hint: Save the index page of the server and some shell magic (grep, cut, xargs, wget) will deliver all the torrents to your doorstep.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 30, 2011)

Just finished watching "Print me if you dare" and can recommend this one to you - be prepared for some serious _WTF???_ moments.
Combine that with the PDF talk from last year and the Stuxnet analyses and you may become pretty worried about your network.


----------

